# Female noise level



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Just how quiet are females? This is a large forum and I'm hoping for some good statistics. I'm curious because if I ever were to get another tiel, I'd like to rescue a female. I love my boy Ducky, but I know from experience that males can be more difficult/loud once they reach puberty. Ducky is 9 months old, and so far he is one of the most placid tiels I know. He's not very loud, either. My last male tiel, Dixie, was very loud. I had him for 7 years, and while he had been raised around dogs, he was VERY jealous of my new dog, Henry, whom I adopted about 3 years ago. His jealousy and tendency to scream got much worse. I realize now that I had spoiled him a lot the first few years I had him, so losing some of these privileges was tough for him. My first pair of cockatiels were both females, and they were very quiet. My mom and dad had a male when they were first married who was their baby, and all the years they had him he never acted out like Dixie. So I'm just trying to be aware of my options. I've socialized Ducky a lot more so he doesn't just prefer one person, I spend time with both him and Henry (usually at the same time) so they don't get jealous of each other, and I try keep a good routine for Ducky so he feels secure. I also want to be well-informed if I do feel that Ducky needs a wifey sometime down the road. I know this is a long one, but I'm a little OCD lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have a female who got too attached to me and screamed on end when i left the room. i got her a companion (tsuka, my male) and i got two quiet birds. she quieted down and no longer screams. females are quieter than males and dont act out as bad


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

I think it depends on the bird, Kikou is female and when she gets going she is loud, the first day I had her she was so loud I was afraid the neighbours would complain, even though she doesn't talk she peeps and whistles much louder than my old bird, Curry, who was a male. 
Every now and again she will screech very loudy, but her everyday whistles are high pitched so they carry, and anything can set her off, whether it's someone coming home (who needs an alarm when Kikou is in the house!), the TV or even the radio.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

jc119007 said:


> I think it depends on the bird, Kikou is female and when she gets going she is loud, the first day I had her she was so loud I was afraid the neighbours would complain, even though she doesn't talk she peeps and whistles much louder than my old bird, Curry, who was a male. .


I would have to agree with you about the individual bird...for the first few months of his life Ducky spent a lot of time with Dixie, who was very loud. Ducky mimics his words somewhat, but he's never acted like Dixie. Hmmm. I'll just have to wait and see. Ducky has been much calmer than Dixie ever was, and I got them both at about the same age. I just hope he keeps behaving and can continue to be my baby boy!


----------

